# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Часто падает IBM xseries336

## shadow_vl

При переустановке сервака под 2003 IE не смог установить следующие дрова

Field	Value
Device Properties	
Driver Description	Base System Device Hardware ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_359B&SUBSYS_02DC1014&REV_0C
Location Information	PCI bus 0, device 8, function 0
PCI Device	Intel E7520 Extended Configuration Registers [C-4]

Field	Value
Device Properties	
Driver Description	PCI 
Device Hardware ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3591&SUBSYS_02DC1014&REV_0C
Location Information	PCI bus 0, device 0, function 1
PCI Device	Intel E7520 Error Reporting Registers [C-4]

Field	Value
Device Properties	
Driver Description	SM Bus Controller
Hardware ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_02DC1014&REV_02
Location Information	PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3
PCI Device	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources	
IRQ	03
Port	0440-045F

И еще эта сволочь постоянно отключает RPC и идет в ребут.
P/S Гуглить зае-ся не помогает

----------


## shadow_vl

Решение пришло со временем.. Поставил критическое обновление от IBM  
http://download.boulder.ibm.com/ibmd...x/26r0516w.exe
Все само нашлось

----------

